# Hello, Just Diagnosed with IBS



## Roll (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello everyone,I been lurking around here for about a month.







Which is the same time I went to see a specialist and upon describing my symptoms to him he said I have IBS (not sure which one). Too be brief I get weird stomach noises. Especially after lunch, my stomach makes noises like I'm hungry. I used to have one bowel movement daily when I was normal. All of a sudden I have up to three to four bowel movements on some days. Most of my movements are incomplete and soft. My doctor told me to try Align a probiotic, I been on Align now for one whole month, but no improvement. I avoid junk food, and I exercise about three times a week. I am in good shape basically. I drink about gallon of water a day. What is puzzling me and embarrassing about my IBS, is that my rear end gets wet. It soaks into my briefs and sometimes leaves a wet mark on my pants. Every time I leave the office I check my pants for signs of wetness and stay in there 5 minutes drying them off with paper towels. The discharge has no odor and seems to be clear. I get this mainly after lunch when my stomach acts up. Plus occasionally when i wake up in the morning my butt is wet.







Well thanks for reading, and I will continue reading and doing more research for my IBS symptoms. Please provide any input and if you have similar symptoms.


----------

